# Welcome to the PMG DCBluesman!



## Mudder (Jun 18, 2006)

Wandering through the PMG membership list I saw that my good friend Lou Metcalf was accepted into the PMG today!


Congratulations Lou!


----------



## vick (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats Lou!


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 18, 2006)

I think its much deserved too!  Great job Lou as usual.
Janet


----------



## laserturner (Jun 18, 2006)

Congratulations Lou,
Well deserved.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats Lou


----------



## Dario (Jun 18, 2006)

Congratulations Lou!!!


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 18, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## JimGo (Jun 18, 2006)

Congratulations Lou!!!  Way to go!  Can't wait to see this/these pens in person too!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 18, 2006)

Copngrats, Lou!!

I thought you got in several months ago-shows what I know (or don't know).

Let's see the winning entry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 18, 2006)

Congratulations Lou! Missed you in Provo. Hope to see you there next time. Looking forward to seeing you submission pen. I know you will be a contributing member. Welcome aboard.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## wayneis (Jun 18, 2006)

All right Lou, I'm glad to hear that you made it.

Wayne


----------



## airrat (Jun 18, 2006)

way to go Lou


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 19, 2006)

Way to Go Lou,


A great achievement!!

[]


----------



## Ligget (Jun 19, 2006)

Fantastic Lou, you da man!![][]


----------



## Fangar (Jun 19, 2006)

Great job Lou.  I can't wait to see what innovative work got you in!  Congratulations.

Fangar


----------



## leehljp (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations Lou. Keep up the great work! [] I always enjoy seeing your work, and attempting to copy it. []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Lou.  Count me in for wanting to see the magic pen!


----------



## rfreeouf (Jun 19, 2006)

Gongrats Lou!


----------



## cigarman (Jun 19, 2006)

Fantastic Lou


----------



## ashaw (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations Lou

Your pens are wonderful.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations, Lou. And thanks for making the TSW smell so good. []

Chris


----------



## pete00 (Jun 19, 2006)

add my congrats as well...........


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 19, 2006)

Congtats, Lou. You are worthy of the 'exclusive' membership.

-Peter-


----------



## Draken (Jun 19, 2006)

Add one more "Congrats" to the pile!

Cheers,
Draken


----------



## melogic (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations Lou! Although it is no surprise to me. Keep up the fantastic and artistic work.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks to all.  The pen has already been seen here. The "distinguishing" characteristic for the pen is its finish. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=15299


----------



## chitswood (Jun 19, 2006)

I feel kinda stupid asking, but what is the PMG?

And congratulations lou![]


----------



## schellfarms (Jun 19, 2006)

congratulations


----------



## JimGo (Jun 19, 2006)

Darick,
It's the Pen Maker's Guild.  Though characterized differently by different people, it's a group for which entry is obtained by submitting a pen or set of pens.  The submitted pen(s) are reviewed by several "elders" who critique it/them on a variety of criteria.  Obtaining entry is not trivial by any means - the pen(s) must basically be be exceptional all around.  There aren't TOO many members, though their ranks are growing.  It's a huge recognition of the caliber of pens Lou, and the other members, make.  We're lucky enough to have several PMG members who also regularly participate here, and I know I've learned a lot from them all, and especially Lou (we meet in person fairly often).

Check out http://www.penmakersguild.com/ for more info.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulatons Lou!!!!  []


----------



## chitswood (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, I've seen that before, the acronym threw me off.

Congratulations again lou![]


----------



## elody21 (Jun 19, 2006)

congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great Job!!!
Alice


----------



## Deere41h (Jun 19, 2006)

Congratulations Lou.....  Welcome to the PMG.  I really like your submission pen and would like to learn more about how you applied the finish.  Look forward to your participation in the PMG.


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to the group Lou!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jun 21, 2006)

Lou,
It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.  Way to go!  Talk about humble, you didn't even tell me in your last e-mail.  That is an awesome pen!!!  I hope you bring it up sometime.  I knew you'd make it there.  Ya got skilz!
Rob


----------



## DCBluesman (Jun 21, 2006)

Again, thank you.  It's as nice to receive the congratulations from my friends here as it is to be accepted.  I am humbled. [8D]


----------



## rgundersen (Jul 7, 2006)

So being very new to this site I am doing my best to read lots.

From my basic understanding and looking at the PMG site it is a huge credit to you Lou and I must say congrats.

I have seen urushi a couple of different times and have watched a show or two about it on PBS, it is incedible.

Here is a link if anyone is still reading the older posts and is interested in understanding more on the process, http://www.stutler.cc/pens/wajima/urushi.html

Again, Congrats
-Robert


----------



## redbulldog (Jul 7, 2006)

Lou this honor is overdue in my opinion. Congratulations!


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your success, Lou!


----------



## woodbutcher (Jul 12, 2006)

Good work Lou, You deserve it!
Jim


----------



## Pipes (Jul 12, 2006)

CONGRATS Lou !! I know one thing I will nevr meet the standards they set to be a member  ! But I will always try []





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Mudder (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pipes_
> <br />I know one thing I will nevr meet the standards they set to be a member  ! But I will always try []



Don't underestimate yourself. I thought the same thing and if Lou had not encouraged me to try I would not have submitted a pen.

What's the worst that can happen? You might not make it on the first try but you will get some really good feedback on ways to improve. And who knows, you could surprise yourself make it in on the first try.


----------



## RPM (Jul 12, 2006)

Way to go Lou,
What's next?
Richard


----------

